
Planetary disasters: It could happen one night (2013) - DrScump
http://www.nature.com/news/planetary-disasters-it-could-happen-one-night-1.12174
======
et1337
I always wondered: would a direct hit from a coronal mass ejection wipe out
all hard drives? It will be... interesting if we have to rewrite all software
from scratch.

~~~
m-p-3
I found a topic on how fast we could potentially bring back a functional OS
from scratch but I unfortunately cannot find it back.. it was a good read :(

------
everdev
We can probably add humans to this list too.

~~~
ianai
They're taking about potential killers not ones in the act.

------
NumberCruncher
>> One estimate suggests that there is a 1% chance of a super-eruption in the
next 460–7,200 years.

And there is a 99.9999% chance that I will not see it. So why should I care?

~~~
drtillberg
The article listed several risks. What would the number be for all risks
combined?

~~~
NumberCruncher
Doomsday porn stays doomsday porn even if you combine it with itself.

